# Paro



## katypataty (Jul 6, 2009)

Hi,

I´m about to finish a 6month contract at the end of july and don´t have another job till september. I have been told I can claim the paro, but don´t have a spanish bank account and I plan to return to england for august.

is it possible to have the paro paid into my english account?

Thanks


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

katypataty said:


> Hi,
> 
> I´m about to finish a 6month contract at the end of july and don´t have another job till september. I have been told I can claim the paro, but don´t have a spanish bank account and I plan to return to england for august.
> 
> ...


Im not sure how you can claim Paro for August if you arent here. If your contract ends at the end of July you will need to take all your paperwork in to begin the process of claiming Paro - but again if have a job ready to start in September and arent available for work in August because you arent in Spain I dont know if its possible, or even if you are entitled to put in a legitimate claim.
How did you get a Contract with no bank account here ? Im just curious because every firm I have worked for in spain has required my spanish bank account details along with my NIE etc before they would consider appointing me.
Just curious .... Sue


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

katypataty said:


> Hi,
> 
> I´m about to finish a 6month contract at the end of july and don´t have another job till september. I have been told I can claim the paro, but don´t have a spanish bank account and I plan to return to england for august.
> 
> ...



That sounds very strange - whilst they were presumably paying your salary and SS if you were on a contract, where was that being paid to? I'm assuming here that the employer was doing the retencion and paying that to Hacienda, who would then, I assume, be aware of the account the rest was paid into. Clearly, as it was a proper contract (was it??) your employer has done your "alta" in Hacienda, SS, INEM, etc and all other agencies that interact. INEM therefore will now have the "baja" from your employer. INEM will look at your contributions to date. If your only contributions have been the six months done by the contract you mentioned, I'd be surprised if you get PARO at all - and if you do, it will be for perhaps a month or three. Your easiest route is to go to INEM with your NIE and check that you were in fact given "de alta" when you started and "de baja" when you finished. Establish that you are entitled to PARO - whatever and for how long it might be. Then, ask the question regarding payment options, but be prepared to learn that they will not pay PARO into a bank account outside of Spainish territory.

Also, be careful asking Spanish authorities to pay into UK banks as strictly speaking, a UK based bank account is for UK residents only. 

Tallulah.x


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Woah - Sue, you're doing that psychic thing again!! LOL....must learn to type faster!!


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Tallulah said:


> Woah - Sue, you're doing that psychic thing again!! LOL....must learn to type faster!!


 Sorry Tally my fingers are on fire today! lol :juggle:


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

katypataty said:


> Hi,
> 
> I´m about to finish a 6month contract at the end of july and don´t have another job till september. I have been told I can claim the paro, but don´t have a spanish bank account and I plan to return to england for august.
> 
> ...



As some of the others have mentioned, it may depend on other factors whether or not you can get the paro. But if I were you, I wouldnt ask for it to be paid into to a UK account, firstly, it normally takes two or three months to receive the paro, so you would be lucky now if you got it before September anyway. Secondly, could you not open a bank account in Spain before you go? Thirdly, you are supposed to be available for work while you are signed on, so asking for it to be paid into an English bank account is not going to go down well down the INEM office, so it might actually make things worse for you. So be careful there.


----------



## katypataty (Jul 6, 2009)

Suenneil said:


> Im not sure how you can claim Paro for August if you arent here. If your contract ends at the end of July you will need to take all your paperwork in to begin the process of claiming Paro - but again if have a job ready to start in September and arent available for work in August because you arent in Spain I dont know if its possible, or even if you are entitled to put in a legitimate claim.
> How did you get a Contract with no bank account here ? Im just curious because every firm I have worked for in spain has required my spanish bank account details along with my NIE etc before they would consider appointing me.
> Just curious .... Sue


Hi Sue,

I work for a language school and am paid in cash or a cheque which i then take to the bank and cash, but it´s all legit because I pay taxes etc. It was easier for me because my contract was originally only for 6 months and so I didn´t see the need to open a bank account, but maybe now as I am continuing it would be a good idea.

Can you recommend any banks where I can transfer money to England because I am only staying 6 more months.

Thanks a lot

Katy


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

katypataty said:


> Hi Sue,
> 
> I work for a language school and am paid in cash or a cheque which i then take to the bank and cash, but it´s all legit because I pay taxes etc. It was easier for me because my contract was originally only for 6 months and so I didn´t see the need to open a bank account, but maybe now as I am continuing it would be a good idea.
> 
> ...


Hi Katy

You can transfer money from any bank here (if you have an account) to an account in the UK but you may lose out on the exchange rate. If you open an account with a Spanish bank and then need to transfer it on to the UK I would suggest using a currency company like Hifx or Currencies Direct (there are others) but Hifx for example dont charge any fees and you get a better rate of exchange than the banks would offer you.

Sue


----------



## katypataty (Jul 6, 2009)

Suenneil said:


> Hi Katy
> 
> You can transfer money from any bank here (if you have an account) to an account in the UK but you may lose out on the exchange rate. If you open an account with a Spanish bank and then need to transfer it on to the UK I would suggest using a currency company like Hifx or Currencies Direct (there are others) but Hifx for example dont charge any fees and you get a better rate of exchange than the banks would offer you.
> 
> Sue


Thats great. Thank you very much for your help

Katy x


----------



## leonol (Sep 7, 2009)

I am about to transfer my dole payments to Spain , what is the procedure there? what is the name of the Social welfare office where I need to go? and how often do you have to sign on?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

leonol said:


> I am about to transfer my dole payments to Spain , what is the procedure there? what is the name of the Social welfare office where I need to go? and how often do you have to sign on?


Which dole payments?? If you claim in the UK you cant claim or transfer them to Spain. You can claim in Spain if you've been paying into their SS system

Jo xxx


----------



## nixie (Sep 7, 2009)

I think its only disability you can carry on claiming once you have moved!


----------



## Claire la richarde (Jul 6, 2009)

nixie said:


> I think its only disability you can carry on claiming once you have moved!


According to the British Embassy in Spain website, you can get contributions based JSA in Spain for three months
UK IN SPAIN > Help for British nationals > Pensions, benefits, healthcare > UK benefits > Benefits which you must apply for before leaving the UK > Contribution based JSA

The UK benefits page lists the benefits you can and can't get in Spain.

Mind you, I see Leonol's profile shows him as being in Ireland, so the situation may be different.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

What benefits am I entitled to if I live in Spain?

This may help too

Jo xxx


----------



## leonol (Sep 7, 2009)

jojo said:


> Which dole payments?? If you claim in the UK you cant claim or transfer them to Spain. You can claim in Spain if you've been paying into their SS system
> 
> Jo xxx



My dole from Ireland I can , just want to know how often and where you sign on?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

leonol said:


> My dole from Ireland I can , just want to know how often and where you sign on?


You would have to go to your dole office in Ireland and ask, cos it doesnt work like that in Spain. I'm just surprised that there arent several 1000 more Irish here if thats the case!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## leonol (Sep 7, 2009)

jojo said:


> You would have to go to your dole office in Ireland and ask, cos it doesnt work like that in Spain. I'm just surprised that there arent several 1000 more Irish here if thats the case!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Really I am asking is a person who is on the dole is Spain where do they sign on and how often , there is a 3 month limit to the transfer from Ireland to another EU country , so it is the same I guess for , just people do not know


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

leonol said:


> Really I am asking is a person who is on the dole is Spain where do they sign on and how often , there is a 3 month limit to the transfer from Ireland to another EU country , so it is the same I guess for , just people do not know



I hope you get an answer on here cos I think it would be interesting to know! 

Jo xxxx


----------



## Claire la richarde (Jul 6, 2009)

There's a bit on the Citizens Information website
Going abroad and social welfare payments-Information from CitizensInformation.ie

"JSB may be transferred to another EEA member state for up to 13 weeks, if you are looking for work there. You must be getting Jobseeker's Benefit for 4 weeks before you can transfer it to another EEA member state. You must take Form E303 to the social services of the country you are traveling to. You can get a completed Form E303 from your local social welfare office."

However, it doesn't specify what body in Spain counts as "the social services of the country you are traveling to". You could try asking when you go for the Form E303 - though of course, maybe you already have.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

leonol said:


> My dole from Ireland I can , just want to know how often and where you sign on?


Who says? 

Are you ready for a big disappointment? 

Believe me I have been here 8 years permanently and also lived here in the 90s. 

Listen to what Jojo says. 

You could have course go to the INEM in Barcelona and let us know what they say.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Claire la richarde said:


> According to the British Embassy in Spain website, you can get contributions based JSA in Spain for three months
> UK IN SPAIN > Help for British nationals > Pensions, benefits, healthcare > UK benefits > Benefits which you must apply for before leaving the UK > Contribution based JSA
> 
> The UK benefits page lists the benefits you can and can't get in Spain.
> ...


In all the time I have been here I have ONLY EVER ONCE known one person successfully claim. He was paid FROM England so I am not even convinced Roger did not just slip through the system. 

All I know is we went into to see a bored girl in a scruffy office who tried to throw us out because he did not speak a word of English. I told her that she had a duty to register him and IAC it was really a paper-exercise as we had an interview set-up with an English employer for work to start in 2 months. She mumbled something under her breath, Roger signed something he did not understand and nobody was more amazed than we were almost 3 months later when he got a direct deposit in his UK bank account from HMG!! By that time he had returned realising that Spain was not the land of Milk and Honey he had hoped. 

With Spain rising to 20% unemployment I don't see that changing.


----------



## leonol (Sep 7, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> In all the time I have been here I have ONLY EVER ONCE known one person successfully claim. He was paid FROM England so I am not even convinced Roger did not just slip through the system.
> 
> All I know is we went into to see a bored girl in a scruffy office who tried to throw us out because he did not speak a word of English. I told her that she had a duty to register him and IAC it was really a paper-exercise as we had an interview set-up with an English employer for work to start in 2 months. She mumbled something under her breath, Roger signed something he did not understand and nobody was more amazed than we were almost 3 months later when he got a direct deposit in his UK bank account from HMG!! By that time he had returned realising that Spain was not the land of Milk and Honey he had hoped.
> 
> With Spain rising to 20% unemployment I don't see that changing.


As far as i know it is your home country pays not Spain as in this case and only for 3 months max, it is an EU law, all the Polish who worked here in Ireland are availing of it, going home and receiving irish dole there for 3 months, person in dole office told me yes it is possible , all i need is an address where I am going to , so hopefully I will not need it for the 3 months, but just like to know when Spanish people collect Paro, what is the procedure


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

leonol said:


> I am about to transfer my dole payments to Spain , what is the procedure there? what is the name of the Social welfare office where I need to go? and how often do you have to sign on?


can we all go on the dole and move to the sun please 
why would u even consider coming to spain on the dole has stunned me 
still if u can do it why not eh 
i will try and work a bit harder this year to help u pay for your beer and suntan oil


----------



## leonol (Sep 7, 2009)

jkchawner said:


> can we all go on the dole and move to the sun please
> why would u even consider coming to spain on the dole has stunned me
> still if u can do it why not eh
> i will try and work a bit harder this year to help u pay for your beer and suntan oil


I thought this was a forum for grown ups , not small minded children like you


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

leonol said:


> I thought this was a forum for grown ups , not small minded children like you


it's also a place were u can express your opinion and sorry but in my eye's and in no doubt most other's who work hard to pay for people who just use the system to for there own gain etc i think we have the right to say what we feel.
IF U DON'T LIKE WHAT YOU HEAR BACK THEN DON'T CLAIM DOLE AND EXPECT TO LIVE THE LIFE OF RILEY OF THE LIKE'S OF MYSELF AND COUNTLESS OTHER'S WHO PAY VERY LARGE TAX BILL'S TO FUND YOUR DOLE. or at least have the decency to keep quite about it !
and to put an end to my side of this im 43 have worked all my life and always paid my way. now it may be so have you and through misfortune now have to claim the dole i don.t no im only guessing but as i said how can u live the life of riley in spain on the dole ? it's not what you are asking on here that's got my back up it's how it come's accross.
:focus:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

leonol said:


> I thought this was a forum for grown ups , not small minded children like you




Theres no need to be rude to the posters on here. The various EU rules are enterpreted in different ways by different coutnries, for example, Polish can come and work in the UK and claim child benefits and other benefits from the UK for their families in Poland. However, British who have paid into the UK system all their lives cannot claim anything from the UK if they live in Spain... no child allowance nothing!!

If Southern Ireland is different then thats fine, but I've absolutely no idea where you would go to receive your benefits, if its Ireland that are paying it to you then my only assumption would be that you have to get it from Ireland, by bank tranfer maybe????!

However, if you're looking for work in Spain you'll need an awful lot longer than 3 months, its dire here at the mo, unemployment is the highest in Europe. And also if you're moving to Barcelona, thats possibly the most expensive city in Europe. 

That all said I wish you well, and please let me know how you get on, cos this is a forum and its always interesting to learn new things and maybe you can offer advise to others who may want to follow your path

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jkchawner said:


> it's also a place were u can express your opinion and sorry but in my eye's and in no doubt most other's who work hard to pay for people who just use the system to for there own gain etc i think we have the right to say what we feel.
> IF U DON'T LIKE WHAT YOU HEAR BACK THEN DON'T CLAIM DOLE AND EXPECT TO LIVE THE LIFE OF RILEY OF THE LIKE'S OF MYSELF AND COUNTLESS OTHER'S WHO PAY VERY LARGE TAX BILL'S TO FUND YOUR DOLE. or at least have the decency to keep quite about it !
> and to put an end to my side of this im 43 have worked all my life and always paid my way. now it may be so have you and through misfortune now have to claim the dole i don.t no im only guessing but as i said how can u live the life of riley in spain on the dole ? it's not what you are asking on here that's got my back up it's how it come's accross.
> :focus:


Chill Shawn mate 

Jo xxxxx


----------



## Claire la richarde (Jul 6, 2009)

jojo said:


> Theres no need to be rude to the posters on here. The various EU rules are enterpreted in different ways by different coutnries, for example, Polish can come and work in the UK and claim child benefits and other benefits from the UK for their families in Poland. However, British who have paid into the UK system all their lives cannot claim anything from the UK if they live in Spain... no child allowance nothing!!
> 
> If Southern Ireland is different then thats fine, but I've absolutely no idea where you would go to receive your benefits, if its Ireland that are paying it to you then my only assumption would be that you have to get it from Ireland, by bank tranfer maybe????!
> Jo xxx


People from the UK can get JSA in Spain for the same period of time as citizens of the Irish Republic.

From the British Embassy website:

"Contribution based Job Seekers Allowance 

Leaving the UK
You may be able to get contribution-based JSA in Spain for up to three months if:

- you are entitled to contribution-based JSA on the day you go abroad 
- you have registered as a jobseeker for at least four weeks before you leave 
- you are available for work and actively seeking work in Great Britain up to the day you leave 
- you are going abroad to look for work. 

Arriving in Spain
Signing on
- yYou must sign on at your nearest office of the Instituto Nacional del Empleo (INEM) 
- you must sign on within 7 days of arriving in Spain to continue receiving the benefit as normal 
- you must provide INEM with an E303 form 
- you must go to the office once every three months to register as looking for work. 

Taking a course in Spain
You are entitled to take a course while receiving JSA abroad as long as this is not for more than 16 hours a week and you are able to leave it within 24 hours notice. This is the same for any paid work you may carry out whilst in receipt of JSA.

To apply for JSA please visit the DirectGov website. 

For more information on exporting JSA within the European Economic Area (EEA) please visit the Department for Work and Pensions website."


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

NOW, as I said, all you need is to get somebody at the INEM to assist. 

In eight years close to the coal-face I have seen one person jump through those hoops and succeed.

Note it says "you MAY be entitled".


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Claire la richarde said:


> People from the UK can get JSA in Spain for the same period of time as citizens of the Irish Republic.
> 
> From the British Embassy website:
> 
> ...


As Steve says, what you're entitled to according to the DWP and how you can obtain this thru the advised channels are totally different, even if you're totally fluent in Spanish! 

Jo xx
Jo xxx


----------



## DWPinSpain (Mar 2, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> Who says?
> 
> Are you ready for a big disappointment?
> 
> ...


Contribution-based unemployment benefit is generally exportable within the EU for a limited time. Form E303, obtained from your local social security office needs to be presented at the local INEM office in Spain. They need to be informed that you are applying for Unemployment Benefit from the country you came from (in this case Ireland). You must do it within 7 days of your arrival.


----------



## Hombre (Sep 10, 2009)

katypataty said:


> Hi,
> 
> I´m about to finish a 6month contract at the end of july and don´t have another job till september. I have been told I can claim the paro, but don´t have a spanish bank account and I plan to return to england for august.
> 
> ...


This question answers so many other questions.:confused2::confused2::confused2:


----------

